# North Ga. club looking for members.



## Cowboy Newt (Aug 30, 2012)

1500 acre club in Dawson/Lumpkin Counties.  QDM  Managed year around. Food plots, Stands, Camping area.  Deer, Bear, Turkey.  $700.00 per year.


----------



## muzzystrut (Aug 31, 2012)

Interested...how many members, and whats the nearest town?...any links of the land to look at...I live in roswell and wanted to find some land closer.


----------



## NeetDawg (Sep 2, 2012)

Cowboy Newt.. My 12 year old son and I are looking for somewhere to bow hunt this year.. How many members do y'all have? Where in Dawson are you located...


----------



## weakie (Sep 3, 2012)

I sent you a pm.....................


----------



## Cowboy Newt (Sep 3, 2012)

muzzystrut said:


> Interested...how many members, and whats the nearest town?...any links of the land to look at...I live in roswell and wanted to find some land closer.


It is in between Dawsonville and Dahlonega.  About 12 miles to each.  We are close to Amicalola Falls.  We have 20 members now and will allow 30 however you never see but just a handful of hunters at any one time.


----------



## Cowboy Newt (Sep 3, 2012)

NeetDawg said:


> Cowboy Newt.. My 12 year old son and I are looking for somewhere to bow hunt this year.. How many members do y'all have? Where in Dawson are you located...



We are in between Dawsonville, Dahlonega and Amicalola Falls.  We will allow up to 30 members.  It is very good property for Deer Bear and Turkey.  Mountainous but with a good road system.  It is leased from timber company.  Will be glad to show the property anytime.


----------



## Steve K (Sep 23, 2012)

*Steve k*

Have any openings  email Stevekami@gmail.com


----------



## deer repellent (Sep 26, 2012)

please email me at srogers@iprg.net if you still have any openings


----------



## wcfjohnson (Sep 29, 2012)

I sent you a PM and never heard anything.  Are you still looking for members?


----------



## whudson23 (Sep 30, 2012)

*N. GA Club Looking for members*

I'm interested in getting more details on your club.  Please call or email me if you still have openings.  My cell phone is 678-234-9627, email whudson23@comcast.net.  Thanks.


----------



## bshort05 (Oct 20, 2012)

any available openings?  Please email me at bshort05@hotmail.com or call me at 770-262-6892. Thank you


----------



## dbcochra (Nov 9, 2012)

*Interested*

I would like to know if there is still openings for the 2013/2014 season.  You reach me at 4)345-2763 or ducochran@gmail.com  Thanks


----------



## Muddywater (Nov 10, 2012)

Is this on little mountain?


----------



## hunter16 (Jan 2, 2013)

Im interested in joining for the 2013. I will be moving up to Dalonega this summer and would like to find somewhere close to hunt. you can reach me at 678.16.3428 or bulldogs_reece@yahoo.com


----------



## Hart Baker (Jun 29, 2017)

*Hart Baker*

Do you have any openings for 2017-18?
hartbaker39@gmail.com
706/838-2094


----------

